# Ubuntu?



## Slideboner (Jul 6, 2007)

I had about 4-5 hours of headache trying to install linux (which I did JUST to try out the OpenGL desktop Compiz thing), then verix from #furaffinity thankfully pointed out that I shouldn't be using Fedora, but Ubuntu. I had already installed it previously but couldn't get it to work until now. It was easier the second time, I guess. 

Anyways since I'm not using Ubuntu on my main comp I could just use my main comp for gaming and such. But...I'm having company over and I wanted to get Ubuntu to play games as well. I tried wine and successfully installed Quake 2, but the damn thing won't launch? Nothing on winehq helped me out. 

Anyone know how to make Ubuntu fully game capable without headaches? is there something other than wine?


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jul 6, 2007)

Not all games work under WINE, give Cedega a try. Its a varient of WINE that focuses on games.


----------



## net-cat (Jul 6, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to make Ubuntu fully game capable without headaches?


Sorry, no. It's not possible.


----------



## Muddobbers (Jul 7, 2007)

The best website I've seen for trying to get games working under Ubuntu is http://www.liflg.org/  (Loki Installers for Linux Gamers)

They have some easy-to-use installers for some of the more popular games out there.  Otherwise it's an attempt to get WINE to work.

Also, http://ubuntuforums.org/ is another great place to look.  There's a Gaming section about midway down the page, and also a pretty decent search function.


----------



## Slideboner (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, guys. 

I ended up getting quake2 to work thanks to the advice. 

And net-cat, you're completely right.


----------



## LLiz (Jul 12, 2007)

Ubuntu Linux is great, Linux is great in general.

Windows owns PC gaming, not only because of it's huge user base, but also Microsoft has Direct X which is an insanely useful tool for games developers. OpenGL on the other hand while just as powerful is much harder to use. 

It doesn't hurt to keep a Windows installation on a partition somewhere just in case you want to play the occasional game.


----------



## Muddobbers (Jul 12, 2007)

Each new release of Wine lets DirectX get a little bit better every time, but for now OpenGL seems to be the better choice for speed and graphics on linux games.

Some games, though, are pretty good using the DirectX Wine libraries.  Of course, if you're wanting to play all of the "uber-gotta-play-now" games, then yeah, a Windows installation will work out well, even if it's just for games.


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 12, 2007)

You're lucky you could get it running. I tried installing it on an older system with a AMD Duron processor. The display driver wont work correctly. No linux can run on it. 

My friend installed Linux Sabayon and didn't have too much trouble getting a few games to run on it.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Slideboner said:
			
		

> I tried wine and successfully installed Quake 2, but the damn thing won't launch? Nothing on winehq helped me out.



Not sure why you didn't just use the Linux native build of Quake 2. Quake, Quake 2, Quake 3, Quake 4, Doom 3, Unreal and Unreal Tournament all have Linux native versions.


----------

